# First time attempting emersed



## bennell (2 Jul 2016)

Evening all!

Just sharing my 1st attempt at emersed growth.

Ive taken cuttings from my R.repens rubin to start with.

Im using a 30l aquaone cube with potting soil as the base
Twin led 6500k 20w lights with a combined lux of 1760 but also gets direct sunlight.

Currently the humidity is at 85 but i only stuck the hygrometer in a few hours ago.

Looking for tips and a heads up if anything looks wrong.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jul 2016)

Hi Joe
Nice project!...........
The substrate looks a tad too wet and not deep enough......try sloping/banking it from the rear to the front!
You could add a few rocks to keep the soil in place!
I usually have the lighting switched on for approx....16 hours.
hoggie


----------



## bennell (3 Jul 2016)

Hi hoggie,

Thanks for the reply mate - i will do as you sugggest and try mopping up some of the water.

Off to the lfs so will pick up some more woodstone with this tank in mind.

Cheers!


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jul 2016)

No problem.....you could always purchase a small bag of inert aqua gravel to place on the bottom then add the compost!
But that means striping out the compost again!
hoggie


----------



## bennell (3 Jul 2016)

What would be the advantage of this pal? Storage of ferts?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jul 2016)

Hi
Well it would help with drainage...also compost tends to compact if its too moist when it dry's out!
Therefore base layering and adding some grit or small sixed gravel to the compost has its advantages!
Also it lets air into the compost so helps with root development!

On another point what size is that  hygrometer?
I may purchase one!
hoggie


----------



## bennell (3 Jul 2016)

Would pal sand work? Ive got a 15kg bag of the stuff that i use to top up my main tank.
If it does ill pull the compost out and start again.

Thr hygrometer i bough off ebay mate (171913610217) there is also a reptileone (aquaone) version (262384717822) i just prefered the one i bough aesthetically-wise

P.s its a 2" diameter with a sticky back


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jul 2016)

I personally wouldn't use sand....it can become anaerobic!
Thanks for the info on the meters!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Bennell, Great project looking forward to seeing it come to life


----------

